# EMT-B Scenarios?



## emtmedic1258 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello!
I'm new at this website and I was thinking maybe I can get some help with some scenarios.  I am currently a student working for my EMT-B license and I was looking to see if anyone can help me out in getting a hold of some EMT-B, BLS scenarios to practice for school.  I am looking online but I haven't had any luck with any of them.  Maybe some of you have.  Any help would be appreciated!  Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## medicb (Nov 13, 2010)

NREMT Practical Skill sheets are avialable here: https://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/exam_coord_man.asp#BSkillSheets

Or are you looking for scenarios like

You’re dispatched to a 19 y/o female complaining of shortness of breath. poss. alergic rxn after eating a cookie. Pt has Peanut allergies.


----------



## emtmedic1258 (Nov 14, 2010)

Well I already have all of the BLS skills sheets, I got those of the NM EMS Bureau web site.  I'm kinda looking for what you said afterwards.  Something a little more "hands on," though. Do you know what I mean?


----------



## Bubz628 (Nov 14, 2010)

Check out EMT Achieve. You can find it online, and the subscription is good for a year. It's 20 or 30 bucks, but everyone in my class said it helped them out a lot. It gives you practice tests and they're full of scenarios. I've never used it, but I hear it's really worth it.


----------



## emtmedic1258 (Nov 14, 2010)

Bubz628 said:


> Check out EMT Achieve. You can find it online, and the subscription is good for a year. It's 20 or 30 bucks, but everyone in my class said it helped them out a lot. It gives you practice tests and they're full of scenarios. I've never used it, but I hear it's really worth it.



Will do.  Thanks a lot for the link!


----------

